# Coding for Blood Pressure Screen



## fredcpc (Dec 13, 2012)

What are the correct codes for a simple Blood Pressure screen by a nurse. There are no apparent doctor's orders or dx for medical necessity. Only a reading was given, 140/90. What are the codes...or can it even be coded? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## dianacampbell (Dec 13, 2012)

*b/p elevated*

under abnormal findings
blood pressure (without diagnosis of hypertension)
796.2

nurse visit 99211


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Dec 13, 2012)

if there is no indications in the record that the patient is to come in for a bloos pressure screening I would be hesitant to bill the 99211 unless incident to could be established.


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 13, 2012)

*Blood Pressure Screening*

There is no doctor's order or incident for the Blood Pressure check. It is just a drop in Blood Pressure check by a nurse. I dont think 99211 works because there is no incident or MD order for the check. 

With this in mind, how do I code it? CPT and Dx.


And yes, it would be great to be able to code a 99211, but I dont think guidelines will allow it.


----------



## kansasrhit2009 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Blood pressure check*

We do this as a courtesy to our patients. We do not charge them for this.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 4, 2013)

with no physician order for this it cannot be charged even as a 99211 since a 99211 is a physician encounter performed by other qualified persons.  It cannot be a physician level unless the physician has already examined the patient for this same issue.  Also the reading has had no physician interpretation, therefore the coder is not allowed to call it abnormal or normal, it is just a reading with no interp.. and therefore not codeable.


----------



## cheermom68 (Mar 5, 2013)

Agree with Debra 100%


----------

